# Let The European Tour Begin :O)



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well we have finally found a lovely tenant for the house, we move out Sept 15th mowzy around the U.K until early November then off to Bilbao from Portsmouth ( anyone know of any deals on this sailing ? any money saved is good news to me ) :lol: 

We will be keeping a blog on all our adventures

WE CANT WAIT  

Dave & Jan


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Woo Hoo 

This will either be the longest month of your life or it will whizz by incredibly quickly as you try and get all the last minute preparations done!

Either way - have a great time when you finally set off.

Catz


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi!

Good luck! We set off on our trip a few weeks back and its great. Currently sat in a very rainy Stockholm.
r
The last few weeks preparation for us were very busy and stressful! Glad we did it though.

Maybe see you on the road?

James and Laurie


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe you can get 10% off with a discount code from a frequent traveller who is a member of their club. They are able to introduce you as a guest. Perhaps there will be someone on here who can offer you this. We have considered it from time to time but need a dog friendly cabin and we are always too late trying to book and it is very expensive.
We met a couple who had done Portsmouth to Le Havre drove through Normandy to St Nazare and picked up the LD Lines ferry to Gijon. One overnight on the boat. We are going to do that one in September.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Lucky you!
How long are you planning on being away? Do you have a set plan for places to visit, or will you be following the good weather?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Simandme

We only have a short route from Bilbao down to Gib then over to Portugal planned,wait for Europe to warm up then go wherever we feel  we will be away for a least a year .....BRING IT ON

Dave & Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant

Have a fabulous time, wander at will

I couldn't do it but love the idea that others can

We are off for two month's to Italy in September

but back in time for Christmas prep

Are you doing a blog??

I love blogs   

Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Aldra

I will try a blog, having never done one before :lol: 
Should be fun 

Dave & Jan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave and Jane well done so off you go and have lots of fun.

I blog its real easy just treat it as a diary and do it every day -that way followers get in a habit of reading it.
I use wordpress.com and I have just reached 100,000 in 3years. 

But anyway just have a great life you really are doing the right thing.
:wink:


----------

